# Notebook an USB Autoradio?



## meilon (18. September 2005)

Hallo,
vorab: Ich habe keine Ahnung, wohin mit dem Thema, aber ich glaube, dass es hier gut rein passt 

Also: Ich habe mir vor längerer Zeit ein neues Autoradio gekauft. Ein Teil von Roadstar, dass neben CD's auch die mp3's von SD/MMC Karten und USB Sticks abspielt.

Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht, hauste dein neues Notebook mal dran. Für ein paar Cent ein A/A USB Kabel gekauft. Passiert ist natürlich nix - kein "dö-dömm" wie es Windows XP macht, wenn ein Plug'n'Play Gerät angeschlossen wird.

Also schnell wieder Stecker raus, wer weiß was passiert, wenn da von zwei Seiten 5V aufeinandertreffen, soviel war das glaube ich bei USB.

Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Ist es möglich, via USB das Notebook anzuschließen? Klar, ich könnte einen einfachen Klinkenstecker an die Boxen im Audio löten, aber via USB mit Stylischen Programmen wäre schöner 

mfg


----------



## fluessig (30. September 2005)

Das Problem ist ja folgendes: Das Radio erwartet am USB Stecker genau eine Komponente, einen USB Massenspeicher. Dein Notebook erwartet auch irgendein Gerät oder einen Massenspeicher. Du müsstest also erreichen, dass dein Radio dein Notebook als Massenspeicher annimmt. Es dürfte ziemlich schwer sein deinem Notebook ein solches Verhalten beizubringen. Auch könntest du dann nichts über das Notebook steuern, denn die Lieder müsstest du weiterhin am Radio wählen.

Darum sage ich zu deiner Frage: So wie du dir das vorstellst (mit Programmen auf dem Notebook Musik abspielen) ist es an dem USB Anschluss des Radios nicht möglich!


----------

